
Why can’t Britain act in the national interest over Arm? - headalgorithm
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/sep/14/the-guardian-view-on-brexits-foreign-takeover-losing-control-of-tech
======
Nasrudith
That is quite the ironic article in its lack of understanding in claiming that
the laws were meant for textiles and not technology and then suggesting
mercantalist attitude that fit the dawn of the industrial revolution when they
originated it far better than when they essentially more likely a waystation
to the US to bypass their daft Cryptography as a munition export laws. Britian
can act but it wouldn't serve their national interest at all as it destroys
your own sources in a misguided way to try to claim power - exactly like
Brexit.

